
Silicon Valley Season 3 trailer - justinclift
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmqGH9qOszM
======
minimaxir
Note: this is a new trailer different from the one released a month ago. HN
discussion on that trailer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11125982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11125982)

Stephen Tobolosky is a solid cast addition.

